# Watch Tools For A Resonable Price



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,

IÂ´m looking for a decent set of tools, less that 100 pounds. They donÂ´t have to be pro standard but good enough to disassemble watches and auto/mechanical movements now and again.

I had a cheap set for 20 quid which were pretty crappy but did the job.

What can I get for 100, anything good? With all the regular things - opener, screw-drivers etc.

Thank you,

Openended.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Â£100 should get you a fair bit of kit. I bought everything seperate off e-bay when I first started. I've seen a lot of kits around that look to be quite cheap and of a poor standard. My advise is build your kit up steadily over time. Kits might have tools in you'll never use. Spend some of your budget on oils & grease if you plan to take apart movements. I can strongly recommend "Anchor" screwdrivers which are cheap to buy. I've had mine for 2 years now and I tinker most days. There are some folk that will say "buy cheap, buy twice" which is true in a lot of cases but not always. Other Anchor products are not so good though such as the oilers which are pretty naff. When you want to add something to your toolbox ask here for advise. I have a cheap jaxa type case opener I bought off e-bay for Â£5.00 which is perfect.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been particularly pleased with a set of French screwdrivers I picked up from AG Thomas - set comprises 0.60, 0.80, 1.00, 1.20, 1.40, 1.60, 2.00, 2.50, 3.00 mm, comes in a cheapish wooden box but for the around Â£45 they're pretty good. Unbranded but confirmed as French by AG Thomas which suggests to me that they are Robur S.A.R.L as they are identical to the set over at Watchtool/Watchpart. A company called Watchretail also stock them. I cannot fault AG Thomas for service though.










I picked up two pairs of AG's own tweezers as well, a 2 and a 3 which replicate the Dumont brand albeit at significantly less! Good enough for me.

Laid down a bit more for my springbar tool, went for the Bergeon 6111 from Cousins - costs twice the price of the 6767 F and S, but if you're looking to tweak a couple of Seiko's fat springbars, it does the job a treat.

Cheers, Howie


----------



## tissotman (Nov 28, 2010)

howie77 said:


> I've been particularly pleased with a set of French screwdrivers I picked up from AG Thomas - set comprises 0.60, 0.80, 1.00, 1.20, 1.40, 1.60, 2.00, 2.50, 3.00 mm, comes in a cheapish wooden box but for the around Â£45 they're pretty good. Unbranded but confirmed as French by AG Thomas which suggests to me that they are Robur S.A.R.L as they are identical to the set over at Watchtool/Watchpart. A company called Watchretail also stock them. I cannot fault AG Thomas for service though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you will get everything you need on ebay for a lot less than that


----------



## TheNoob (Nov 27, 2010)

I have the same issue, not sure what to buy. Chances are I'll open a watch or clock and then not have what I need. Time will teach me no doubt


----------



## Moebius (Dec 25, 2010)

howie77 said:


> I've been particularly pleased with a set of French screwdrivers I picked up from AG Thomas - set comprises 0.60, 0.80, 1.00, 1.20, 1.40, 1.60, 2.00, 2.50, 3.00 mm, comes in a cheapish wooden box but for the around Â£45 they're pretty good. Unbranded but confirmed as French by AG Thomas which suggests to me that they are Robur S.A.R.L as they are identical to the set over at Watchtool/Watchpart. A company called Watchretail also stock them. I cannot fault AG Thomas for service though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This noname french set of screwdrivers is not from Robur, but made by Lerrac ( http://www.lerrac.com/ ). It seems this small company also makes classic oil cups.

I've bought a set a couple of years ago, they still do the job. I tried the high-priced Bergeon ones, they're a bit better to use, but IMHO it's not worth its price.


----------

